# Problem with HP printer

## mixs

I have hp laserjet M1132 MFP printer. Printer is connected via USB to my Gentoo box. For printing i use CUPS.

It is problem to print. In CUPS Job management i see status message "/usr/libexec/cups/filter/hpcups failed".

Printer configuration from CUPS:

Driver:	HP LaserJet Professional m1132 MFP, hpcups 3.11.5, requires proprietary plugin (color, 2-sided printing)

Connection:	hp:/usb/HP_LaserJet_Professional_M1132_MFP?serial=000000000QH10L7LPR1a

Defaults:	job-sheets=none, none media=iso_a4_210x297mm sides=one-sided

in CUPS error log i have some errors:

E [07/Jul/2011:18:32:36 +0300] Unable to open listen socket for address ::1:631 - Address family not supported by protocol.

E [07/Jul/2011:20:45:45 +0300] Returning IPP client-error-not-authorized for Print-Job (ipp://localhost:631/printers/hp) from localhost

Can anybody helpme to solve printer problem?

----------

## aCOSwt

 *mixs wrote:*   

> 
> 
> It is problem to print. In CUPS Job management i see status message "/usr/libexec/cups/filter/hpcups failed".
> 
> 

 

- Then I believe you installed net-print/hplip +hpcups which installs hpcups. Right / Not Right ?

- I do not know this device. Is it an all in one or just a printer ?

- If yes to my first question, did you install your printer via the hp-setup utility (coming with the hplip package) or another way. If another way then how did you install your printer ? I mean how did you declare it to CUPS ?

----------

## mixs

- yes it is installed hplip

- it is all in one device

-first time i installed using hp-setup, then from cups

When i try with hp-setup, then i got message:

"/usr/libexec/cups/filter/hpcups failed"

----------

## duryodhana

Have you disabled USB Printer Support in your kernel config. ?

It is necessary to have this disabled.

----------

## mixs

USB printer support is enabled (I try to disable, but it is the same)

if i try to add printer with hp-setup i see some error at output:

----------------------

| INSTALLING PLUG-IN |

----------------------

Verifying archive integrity... All good.

Uncompressing HPLIP 3.11.5 Plugin Self Extracting Archive.........................................

  File "./plugin_install.py", line 78

    except ImportError, e:

                      ^

SyntaxError: invalid syntax

error: Python gobject/dbus may be not installed

Done.

----------

## aCOSwt

does dmesg report something about usblp ?

----------

## mixs

 *aCOSwt wrote:*   

> does dmesg report something about usblp ?

 

if in kernel usb printer support is enabled it report, but if not- does not report (i think usb printer support must be enabled)

dmesg |grep usblp

usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 3 if 0 alt 0 proto 2 vid 0x03F0 pid 0x042A

----------

## aCOSwt

in kernel usb printer support that is usblp driver conflicts with hpcups.

Please consider reading : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6714379.html#6714379

----------

## mixs

OK, Now USB printer support in kernel is disabled and dmesg now does not report anything with usblp.

I installed printer with hp-setup, when i try to print, job is stopped with message:

"/usr/libexec/cups/filter/hpcups failed"

----------

## aCOSwt

 *mixs wrote:*   

> OK, Now USB printer support in kernel is disabled...

 

Well.

And you confirm as well that you built cups -usb ?

----------

## mixs

 *aCOSwt wrote:*   

> And you confirm as well that you built cups -usb ?

 

i don't see useflag usb for cups package

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] net-print/cups-1.4.6-r2  USE="X acl dbus gnutls java jpeg pam perl png python ssl static-libs threads tiff -debug -kerberos -ldap -php -samba -slp -xinetd" LINGUAS="-da -de -es -eu -fi -fr -id -it -ja -ko -nl -no -pl -pt -pt_BR -ru -sv -zh -zh_TW"

what do you mean with build cups -usb?

----------

## aCOSwt

 *mixs wrote:*   

> what do you mean with build cups -usb?

 

Well, I mean net-print/cups-1.4.6-r21  USE="X -acl dbus -debug -gnutls -java jpeg -kerberos -ldap pam -perl -php png -python -samba -slp ssl -static-libs threads tiff -usb -xinetd" LINGUAS="-da -de -es -eu -fi -fr -id -it -ja -ko -nl -no -pl -pt -pt_BR -ru -sv -zh -zh_TW" 0 kB

We are not speaking of the same CUPS release.

So, sorry... I cannot really tell about your release I do not know.

Would you please launch the CUPS interface / Printers tab ; Click on the queue name associated to your printer, then post the 5 consecutive lines from Description to Defaults. Particularily precisely the "Connection" details.

----------

## mixs

 *aCOSwt wrote:*   

> Would you please launch the CUPS interface / Printers tab ; Click on the queue name associated to your printer, then post the 5 consecutive lines from Description to Defaults. Particularily precisely the "Connection" details.

 

Description:	HP_LaserJet_Professional_M1132_MFP

Location:	

Driver:	HP LaserJet Professional m1132 MFP, hpcups 3.11.5, requires proprietary plugin (color, 2-sided printing)

Connection:	hp:/usb/HP_LaserJet_Professional_M1132_MFP?serial=000000000QH10L7LPR1a

Defaults:	job-sheets=none, none media=iso_a4_210x297mm sides=one-sided

cups error_log:

..

E [08/Jul/2011:12:57:26 +0300] [Job 77] Job stopped due to filter errors; please consult the error_log file for details.

..

D [08/Jul/2011:12:57:26 +0300] [Job 77] STATE: +hplip.plugin-error

D [08/Jul/2011:12:57:26 +0300] [Job 77] prnt/hpcups/HPCupsFilter.cpp 418: m_Job initialization failed with error = 48STATE: -connecting-to-device

D [08/Jul/2011:12:57:26 +0300] [Job 77] STATE: -media-empty-error,media-jam-error,hplip.plugin-error,cover-open-error,toner-empty-error,other

----------

## aCOSwt

Driver:	HP LaserJet Professional m1132 MFP, hpcups 3.11.5, requires proprietary plugin (color, 2-sided printing)

proprietary plugin   :Confused:   Do not know what that is and never seen this.

Connection:	hp:/usb/HP_LaserJet_Professional_M1132_MFP?serial=000000000QH10L7LPR1a

Looks OK. The most important part being the beginning (hp:/usb which is coherent with hpcups while usb:// would not have been)

What does hp-check tell ?

----------

## mixs

 *aCOSwt wrote:*   

> What does hp-check tell ?

 

hp-check:

..

Checking for dependency: PIL - Python Imaging Library (required for commandline scanning with hp-scan)...

warning: NOT FOUND! This is an OPTIONAL/RUNTIME ONLY dependency. Some HPLIP functionality may not function properly.

..

HP_LaserJet_Professional_M1132_MFP

----------------------------------

Type: Printer

Device URI: hp:/usb/HP_LaserJet_Professional_M1132_MFP?serial=000000000QH10L7LPR1a

PPD: /etc/cups/ppd/HP_LaserJet_Professional_M1132_MFP.ppd

PPD Description: HP LaserJet Professional m1132 MFP, hpcups 3.11.5, requires proprietary plugin

Printer ready to printr HP_LaserJet_Professional_M1132_MFP is idle.  enabled since Fri Jul  8 14:25:23 2011

error: Required plug-in status: Not installed

Communication status: Good

..

Current contents of '~/.hplip/hplip.conf' file:

error: Could not access file: No such file or directory

..

It looks that problem is with this plug-in, because it is required, but if i use hp-setup i get error:

..

 INSTALLING PLUG-IN |

----------------------

Verifying archive integrity... All good.

Uncompressing HPLIP 3.11.5 Plugin Self Extracting Archive.........................................

  File "./plugin_install.py", line 78

    except ImportError, e:

                      ^

SyntaxError: invalid syntax

error: Python gobject/dbus may be not installed

Done.

..

----------

## aCOSwt

 *mixs wrote:*   

> It looks that problem is with this plug-in

 

I fear this too.

And as I know nothing about that stuff, I am afraid I will not be of any valuable help.

Sorry for this mixs.

Anybody else around to take over ?

----------

## mixs

I switched to python 2.7 and now i got another errors from hp-setup:

elf-installs the HPLIP plugin.

Usage: hplip-plugin-install [OPTIONS]

[OPTIONS]

  Set the logging level:                                      -l<level> or --logging=<level>                                                                                                        

                                                              <level>: none, info*, error, warn, debug (*default)                                                                                   

  Run in debug mode:                                          -g (same as option: -ldebug)                                                                                                          

  This help information:                                      -h or --help                                                                                                                          

error: option -i not recognized

error: Python gobject/dbus may be not installed

----------

## mixs

Is it any gentoo user who have similar problem with hp printer and solved this problem?

----------

